# Finale for Windows



## mscp (Jul 24, 2019)

Why does Finale look awful (like as if it was open-source software) on Windows compared to its Mac counterpart? I’m confused tbh.


----------



## JT (Jul 24, 2019)

What can you say, Windows just looks different from a Mac. I used Windows Finale for a long time, I was happy with it as long as it did what I needed. I switched to Mac about 16 years ago, it still does what I need so I'm happy.

But it's not perfect in Mac Land. I still prefer the Windows forward delete key. Mac's default delete key is a backwards delete. I now use a Macbook Pro, and there is no dedicated clear or enter key. Finale needs both of these for specific situations. But it doesn't matter either way, as long as it gets the job done.


----------



## ptram (Jul 25, 2019)

JT said:


> I still prefer the Windows forward delete key. Mac's default delete key is a backwards delete. I now use a Macbook Pro, and there is no dedicated clear or enter key. Finale needs both of these for specific situations.


Karabiner Elements is an absolute must on the Mac!

Paolo


----------

